# Why I do not like the format of this thing.



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Cold spit,
You cannot reply
All other recipients have left this conversation

hay wilson in TX
Hay Master

Members
1,520 posts
0 warning points
Sent Today, 06:24 PM
There is a lot to not like about the format in Hay talk to not like.

The major information I had for Part one was For
The Proper handling of Hay by West Virginia. I read it in a Virginia Hay symposium's proceedings.

http://anr.ext.wvu.e...download/195601

Another key is the stems take longer to dry to baling moisture than the leaves.

With a light cutting I drop the hay in a wide swath, usually covering most of the ground behind the MoCo. Rake the hay the next morning and bale the following day.

With a heavy cutting I will look at the pan evaporation and expect to bale the day after the hay is finally dry enough to bale. Around supper time I check and if the stems snap I will bale the next day. So the hay may lay in a windrow over one or more nights.

Try Bill Wilson [email protected]
Bell County TX
Report
Edit
Delete
Archive Conversation
You cannot reply
All other recipients have left this conversation


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I am confused, but that's usually normal lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I understand completely........ But I'm a bit confused most of the time so what's that tell ya'


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I understand completely........ But I'm a bit confused most of the time so what's that tell ya'


HUH I was confused before I read this post ... Now I really confused


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

My guess:

HW had an ongoing PM conversation with a couple members. These members bowed out. The conversation ended. HW tried to post some info about the proper handling of hay and it didn't work because the conversation ended.

Good info though.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> My guess:
> HW had an ongoing PM conversation with a couple members. These members bowed out. The conversation ended. HW tried to post some info about the proper handling of hay and it didn't work because the conversation ended.
> 
> Good info though.


. I believe you hit it on the head received same mess age in a pm when trying to reply to a question. Do I need to wait for them to come back online? Cold spit X2


----------

